# Er-zin



## Lamperouge

1a) _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed er zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk *voor*. _
1b) _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk *voor*. _
2a) _In Amsterdam is er vandaag een betoging. 
_2b) _In Amsterdam is vandaag een betoging. _


Welke zinnen zijn correct?


----------



## Joannes

Lamperouge said:


> 1a) _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed er zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk. _
> 1b) _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk. _
> 2a) _In Amsterdam is er vandaag een betoging. _
> 2b) _In Amsterdam is vandaag een betoging. _
> 
> 
> Welke zinnen zijn correct?


Alleen 2a.

Het werkwoord dat je nodig hebt voor 1 is *zich voordoen*.
=> _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed er zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk voor._


----------



## Lamperouge

Joannes said:


> Alleen 2a.
> 
> Het werkwoord dat je nodig hebt voor 1 is *zich voordoen*.
> => _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed er zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk voor._




Sorry hoor, ik was verstrooid en had het partikel weggelaten . Ik bedoelde uiteraard "zich voordoen". (Maar wat mij eigenlijk interesseert is of je het voornaamwoord "er" moet gebruiken.)


----------



## moldo

Lamperouge said:


> 1a) _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed er zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk *voor*. _
> 1b) _In de nacht van maandag op dinsdag deed zich in Amsterdam een zwaar ongeluk *voor*. _
> 2a) _In Amsterdam is er vandaag een betoging. _
> 2b) _In Amsterdam is vandaag een betoging. _
> 
> 
> Welke zinnen zijn correct?


 
Er is naar mijn mening fout en moet weggelaten worden uit deze zinnen. Het komt door de toevoeging "in Amsterdam". Daardoor wordt het dubbelop. "Er" is ook een plaatsbepaling, zij het van onbepaalde aard, in de betekenis "ergens".

Ergens deed zich een ongeluk voor.
Er deed zich een ongeluk voor.
In Amsterdam deed zich een ongeluk voor.


----------



## SonicXT

Volgens mij moet die "er" echt niet weg.

Er deed zich een ongeval voor in A'dam.
In A'dam deed er zich een ongeval voor.
(_"In A'dam deed zich een ongeval voor."_)
In het Engels is het net zo

There was an accident in A'dam
In A'dam, there was an accident.
(_In A'dam was an accident_)

Het klinkt niet zonder "er" in beide talen en ik geloof moeilijk dat ge die moogt weglaten, laat staan moet.
"Er" is namelijk geen plaatsbepaling, maar het onbepaalde onderwerp van de zin dat door andere additieve zinsdelen inhoud krijgt. Zonder "er" is er geen onderwerp in de zinnen meer.


----------



## Joannes

*Er* vormt in beide zinnen een existentieel predicaat, 'presentatief *er*' zoals het in de ANS genoemd wordt, geen 'locatief *er*'! In de tweede zin is *er* zeker niet weglaatbaar, in de eerste misschien wel, maar dan nog zou de woordvolgorde van 1b ongrammaticaal zijn, om de reden die SonicXT aanhaalde: *er* is plaatsonderwerp!


----------



## moldo

SonicXT said:


> Volgens mij moet die "er" echt niet weg.
> 
> Er deed zich een ongeval voor in A'dam.
> In A'dam deed er zich een ongeval voor.
> (_"In A'dam deed zich een ongeval voor."_)
> In het Engels is het net zo
> 
> There was an accident in A'dam
> In A'dam, there was an accident.
> (_In A'dam was an accident_)
> 
> Het klinkt niet zonder "er" in beide talen en ik geloof moeilijk dat ge die moogt weglaten, laat staan moet.
> "Er" is namelijk geen plaatsbepaling, maar het onbepaalde onderwerp van de zin dat door andere additieve zinsdelen inhoud krijgt. Zonder "er" is er geen onderwerp in de zinnen meer.


 
Misschien een verschil in Vlaams-Nederlands en Nederlands-Nederlands?

"Er" is toch plaatsbepaling en geen onderwerp?

Er gebeurt iets.
Daar gebeurt iets.
Nergens gebeurt iets.
In Amsterdam gebeurt iets.
Wat gebeurt?
Dat gebeurt.

Het klinkt mij goed in de oren, ook zonder "er".


----------



## Joannes

moldo said:


> Misschien een verschil in Vlaams-Nederlands en Nederlands-Nederlands?


Te simpel deze keer, vrees ik. Maar jij vindt dus dat *wat gebeurt?* een goede zin is?! (Watskeburt )


----------



## moldo

Joannes said:


> Te simpel deze keer, vrees ik. Maar jij vindt dus dat *wat gebeurt?* een goede zin is?! (Watskeburt )


 
Ik weet niet of het een goede zin is, taal-technisch, maar het klinkt mij niet verkeerd in de oren als gesproken zin.

Er staat een paard in de gang.
In de gang staat een paard.

Vind ik allebei even goed. "Er" is naar mijn mening geen onderwerp, maar een bepaling van plaats en kan weggelaten worden of vervangen door een andere plaatsbepaling.


----------



## SonicXT

2)
In de gang / staat / er / een paard.
Locatief / Werkwoord / Onderwerp / Lijdend voorwerp
Normale volgorde : Er staat een paard in de gang
1)
In de gang / staat / een paard.
Locatief / Werkwoord / Onderwerp.
Normale volgende : Een paard staat in de gang.

Ik kan het moeilijk uitleggen, maar ik vind de betekenis van beide zinnen lichtjes verschillend in nuance.


----------



## moldo

SonicXT said:


> 2)
> In de gang / staat / er / een paard.
> Locatief / Werkwoord / Onderwerp / Lijdend voorwerp
> Normale volgorde : Er staat een paard in de gang
> 1)
> In de gang / staat / een paard.
> Locatief / Werkwoord / Onderwerp.
> Normale volgende : Een paard staat in de gang.
> 
> Ik kan het moeilijk uitleggen, maar ik vind de betekenis van beide zinnen lichtjes verschillend in nuance.


 
Mee eens, maar taalkundig lijken mij beide zinnen in orde. Of niet?


----------



## ablativ

Il *y* *en* a deux: *Er* (y) zijn *er* (en) twee.


----------



## Joannes

moldo said:


> Mee eens, maar taalkundig lijken mij beide zinnen in orde. Of niet?


Ja, maar het hangt ervan af wat je bedoelt. Vergelijk *er blaft een hond* met *een hond blaft*. De eerste zin geeft een bepaalde situatie aan waarin een zekere hond aan het blaffen is. De tweede is anders: die geeft aan dat blaffen een typische eigenschap is van honden. Op dezelfde manier duidt *er staat een paard in de gang* een concrete situatie aan en betekent *een paard staat in de gang* dat het typisch is voor paarden om in de gang te staan (meteen de reden waarom dit redelijk raar klinkt...)

Goed, je hebt gelijk dat de vooropplaatsing van een plaatsbepaling *er* minder (tot niet) nodig kan maken. *In de gang staat (er) een paard* geeft geen typische eigenschap van paarden weer, daarvoor is de focus verkeerd. Voor mij is *er* nodig in deze zin, maar ik zal jou daar nooit van kunnen overtuigen want jij vindt zelfs *wat gebeurt* grammaticaal en dat zie ik in geen enkele context werken. 



moldo said:


> "Er" is toch plaatsbepaling en geen onderwerp?


Nee, maar *er* wordt vaak _plaatsonderwerp_ genoemd omdat het vaak de plaats inneemt van het onderwerp, namelijk meteen voor of - bij inversie - meteen na het werkwoord.



ablativ said:


> Il *y* *en* a deux: *Er* (y) zijn *er* (en) twee.




*Encara n'hi ha més* 'er (*hi*) zijn er (*en*) nog meer'


----------



## moldo

Plaatsonderwerp. Had ik nog nooit van gehoord.

Weer iets geleerd. Dankjewel.


----------

